# Blackthorn Dutch and Fox Mice



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Various young black Dutch mice:























































Black Dutch satin doe:










My best mouse so far in the dove Dutch line:










With her very poorly marked littermates and dam:










Black foxes:














































And a mixed bunch of Dutch, black fox and chinchilla kittens with their eyes opening today:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Some promising stuff there,makes me feel competitive.I'm off down the shed after seeing those beauts to trawl through my boxes


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I love the matching black and white theme at Blackthorn Stud!

Sarah's Dutch mice are doing _extremely_ well on the show bench.......she's 'The Dutchess'


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks you two!

The Dutchess... love it :lol:


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

SarahY said:


> The Dutchess... love it :lol:


Just as well really, it's staying :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

The Duchess... Hehe. Thats good!

Aww such cute little chinnies! And i'm really liking the dove dutch Sarah!

K xx


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

I really admire what you've done with those dutch. You are building a stud of quality mice there almost from scratch. That's something with a variety as uncooperative as dutch.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Those first few almost could be the same mousie! They all look to be quite good.

And I also love the dove dutch. And thanks for the cute baby pix.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

love the little chinchilla!


----------

